# Need a graphics card...



## Digitomega (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi,
my system specs are--
core i3 3210 @3.2ghz cpu
intel dh61ho mobo
500 gb hard disk 
500 watt enter psu
6gb ddr3 ram
I want a graphics card under ￾6´4 5000.
PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 15, 2014)

you need a better psu as well. get hd 6770 /6670 GDDR5 gpu at 5.5k and antec bp300p psu at 1.8k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to TDF 

Please read this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 15, 2014)

Get 7730 1 gb gddr5 i got it 2 days ago almost same price and much better performance recently launched


----------



## Digitomega (Jan 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you need a better psu as well. get hd 6770 /6670 GDDR5 gpu at 5.5k and antec bp300p psu at 1.8k.



I have no extra budget. Can u tell me a card which can run on my current psu??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 16, 2014)

You can run any card below HD7790 but there will be high chances that your current PSU will damage the card and/or other components. Google about this a bit and you'll get the idea.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 16, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can run any card below HD7790 but there will be high chances that your current PSU will damage the card and/or other components. Google about this a bit and you'll get the idea.



7770 on his enter psu? 
@op, you can go for 6670/7750. anything higher or even similar will/may cause serious damage. a good psu is essential for the life of other pc components as well especially the hdd.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 16, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 7770 on his enter psu?
> @op, you can go for 6670/7750. anything higher or even similar will/may cause serious damage. a good psu is essential for the life of other pc components as well especially the hdd.



What I mean to say is that his 500 W PSU can power anything below HD7790 but with serious risk of damaging the whole system.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 16, 2014)

Better go for HD 6670 1GB or HD 7750 1GB. Look for DDR5 variant only. 
It should run fine with your PSU.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 18, 2014)

Instead of HD 6670, OP can opt for R5 240 GDDR5 cards which are based on GCN architecture. They are priced similarly as 6670 cards but perform slightly better.


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2014)

I think you meant R7 240  anyway, can you point me to some reviews of R7 240 with GDDr5 memory ?

BTW, found one 
*www.funkykit.com/reviews/video-car...ck-1gb-gddr5-graphics-card-review/performance


----------



## Digitomega (Feb 2, 2014)

I researched a lot and found hd 7770 the best.
It can support my gpu too. Am i right ??
I am gonna buy Ghz version..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Digitomega said:


> I researched a lot and found hd 7770 the best.
> It can support my gpu too. Am i right ??
> I am gonna buy Ghz version..



you need to buy a good psu as well if you choose 7770 else wait for the fumes to enter from your "enter" psu.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 2, 2014)

Digitomega said:


> I researched a lot and found hd 7770 the best.
> It can support my gpu too. Am i right ??
> I am gonna buy Ghz version..



what


----------



## Digitomega (Feb 3, 2014)

Incrased budget so thinking to buy a r7 260x +a psu. suggest a good psu . (cheap)


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

good things can't be cheap  anyway, For the cheapest and good unit you best bet is Corsair VS350 @ 1.9k but for a little more headroom get VS450 @2.2k. If you want some real good psus make up your budget at-least in 2.5 - 3.5k range. So do let us know your budget.


----------



## Digitomega (Feb 16, 2014)

I am gonna buy a corasir vx 500. Will it be enough forr7 260 x ? 
The r7 260x supports mantle. Whats mantle? Do it make a difference compared to gtx 650 ti ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Digitomega said:


> I am gonna buy a corasir vx 500. Will it be enough forr7 260 x ?
> The r7 260x supports mantle. Whats mantle? Do it make a difference compared to gtx 650 ti ?



did you mean vs 550? better avoid it. instead get antec vp550p for 3.5k locally.even antec vp450p will suffice.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

any idea on who handles the RMA of Antec ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> any idea on who handles the RMA of Antec ?



when i contacted them, they replied like this :" Please provide the purchase invoice I will get it done the replacement from local partners or from Distributor.".  contact e-mail for north,south,east and west are available on the antec india website.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, we are at mercy at CC reps. on this then  but if they know their work then there's not much to worry about. Anyway, Thanks for the info.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

topgear said:


> Ok, we are at mercy at CC reps. on this then  but if they know their work then there's not much to worry about. Anyway, Thanks for the info.



welcome   they have also mentioned about replacement unlike repair.


----------



## Digitomega (Feb 24, 2014)

stop talking about antec.....
Tell me weather mantle is really gonna a game changer or not in future.
or should i get a gtx 750ti


----------



## Vish2a9l (Feb 24, 2014)

What do you mean stop talking about antec?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 24, 2014)

tell us the price at which you are buying gtx 750ti plus which psu you have decided and at what price then only people can suggest you properly


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2014)

Digitomega said:


> stop talking about antec.....
> Tell me weather mantle is really gonna a game changer or not in future.
> or should i get a gtx 750ti



I would not pay extra for mantle and I don't see it as any future game changer. Power Consumption and performance wise GTX 750 Ti is a super efficient card as in the long run power savings and less heat counts but may not be the best VFM one if you only consider performance.


----------



## Digitomega (Mar 25, 2014)

I will have to buy psu too is i buy any other gpu. If I buy gtx 750ti i need not to change my psu. so it is a better option than r7 260x. should i go for it or r7 260x + a 450w psu ?


----------



## Digitomega (Mar 25, 2014)

I will get it for almost 12k.
not gonna buy a new psu if i buy gtx 750ti.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2014)

Most probably for GTX 750 Ti there's no need for a PSU change but still we don't recommend using generic cheap psus. GTX 750 Ti performs better than R7 260x with 30 - 40w less power consumption the the price you are paying for it is going to be beneficial for you at the end.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2014)

Get these:

1) Antec VP450P -2800,
2) Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB -11800.
TOTAL -14600.

Both prices are from flipkart.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2014)

Your monitor resolution?


----------

